# Sigma 24-35 f/2 - released tomorrow? UPDATE: Digicame has pictures



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2015)

Photo Rumors is more of an aggregator than a site that cultivates its own leads. But when they have a title of "This is the new [Product]" it's 100% correct as it's just a repost of legit leaked shots. Think of it as a CR3.

Which is why this one is goofy:
http://photorumors.com/2015/06/18/new-sigma-24-35mm-f2-full-frame-lens-to-be-announced-tomorrow/

...as they never say "the end is nigh", they only say _"the end is *here*"_. This isn't like them at all, so I have to file this one under 'not buying it', but I thought I'd pass it along.

And if they end up making this lens instead of the 24-50 f/2 we heard about some time ago, I will be quite sad.

- A


----------



## NorbR (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 24-35 f/2 - released tomorrow?!*

Sounds real enough 

http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/06/sigma-24-35mm-f2-dg-hsm-art-announced-soon/

Not sure what to think about this one ...


----------



## bereninga (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 24-35 f/2 - released tomorrow?!*

Such a short zoom range. Sounds like a huge and heavy lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 24-35 f/2 - released tomorrow?!*



NorbR said:


> Sounds real enough
> 
> http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/06/sigma-24-35mm-f2-dg-hsm-art-announced-soon/
> 
> Not sure what to think about this one ...



It was supposed to be a 24-50 f/2 zoom, almost like three common fast primes 24/35/50 rolled into one. Given that they pulled off a nearly 2x zoom with the crop 18-35 f/1.8, I was hoping that they could muster something similar for FF. But 24-35 seems terribly watered-down as a zoom.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 24-35 f/2 - released tomorrow?!*

I thought that originally it was supposed to be a 24-70/2? This is... bleh, 35mm is wider than I like on FF anyway.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 24-35 f/2 - released tomorrow?!*

Odd range. It kinda will just eat into anyone who wants both the 24 and 35 art lenses.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 24-35 f/2 - released tomorrow?!*



LonelyBoy said:


> I thought that originally it was supposed to be a 24-70/2? This is... bleh, 35mm is wider than I like on FF anyway.



I'm just miffed they thought a less than 1.5x zoom was worth designing. (Maybe an ultrawide, that might be worth it -- small FL increments greatly change the frame on those.)

What's next? A 30-44mm f/2? 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2015)

Any guess at a price?

The last time they did an industry first like this -- the 18-35 f/1.8 -- they were trapped in the crop world that has a pretty hard ceiling for what people will pay. (Sure there are birders in those ranks that own big whites, but those aren't crop-only lenses.) So they ended up keeping the price reasonable, around $799 if memory serves.

But this is FF. Surely they'll ask for more here, right? There must be a ton of glass in this.

- A


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 18, 2015)

*New Sigma 24-35 f/2.0 Art; Sigma Rumors*

New Sigma 24-45 f/2 Art from Sigma Rumors

http://sigma-rumors.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Sigma 24-35 f/2.0 Art; Sigma Rumors*

Either your title or your body is wrong.

24-35 or 24-45. Neither focal range appeals to me.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Sigma 24-35 f/2.0 Art; Sigma Rumors*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Either your title or your body is wrong.
> 
> 24-35 or 24-45. Neither focal range appeals to me.



35. Was taxiing on a runway in Denver and in a hurry.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Sigma 24-35 f/2.0 Art; Sigma Rumors*



ScottyP said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Either your title or your body is wrong.
> ...



If I didn't have the 35 Art I might have grabbed this. Would do the job of 2 lenses and it is fast.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 19, 2015)

I want this. Period. Even more if the coma is good!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the focal range. It's reasonably wide to slightly wide. 

It will need to be blindingly sharp with good transmission and low vignette at 35mm for you to have some cropping potential to give you more flexibility. Obviously when it's dark you generally want to keep as many pixels as you can so cropping is not ideal.

I would have much preferred an f/2 zoom range like 28-55mm for shooting dancing or 35-85mm for portraiture. An f/2 zoom with that range and good IQ would have me reconsider my lens collection. I mean my 35L, 50/1.4 and 24-70 are all potentially on the chopping board.

P.S. Sigma's 18-35mm f/1.8 roughly equates to 28-55mm in terms of full frame angle of view. Surely full-frame users are also interested in having a fast zoom in this focal range ???


----------

